# Mondaine 'Retro' Automatic



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Mondaine 'Retro' Automatic

Des asked for a bit of a review of my recent arrival, so here goesâ€¦

If you love Swiss typography (think Helvetica font), Bauhaus style and the beauty of functional design - or just like a really clear, readable dial - then you'll probably like the Mondaine Swiss Railway watches and clocks. Designed in 1944 by Hans Hilfiker, to me it's still a classic.

I've had a quartz chrono version of this for some years now and recently gave in to the urge to 'upgrade' it to their high-end automatic. Compared to their quartz range, it's not cheap, so what do you get for the extra dosh?

Well, you get the iconic black-on-white dial, squared hands and red lollipop seconds hand, of course. But you also get an ETA 2878-2 automatic movement in a large 42mm case with curved lugs and a convex sapphire crystal. So it's a more classic look than their usual circular dial with square lugs. It's also a deeper case, at 12mm, with a display back. And it's 100m water resistant, so no stress with normal wear and no excuses for avoiding the washing up. In short, it's a serious bit of watch!

It comes on a nice quality soft black leather strap with a signed square buckle and curved ends - which accentuates the curved lugs and gives it a very different feel on the wrist to a 'standard' strap, but it sits nicely under a shirt cuff.

I've not had it for long, but mine's gaining about 10 seconds over 24 hours - which seems pretty good to me. The auto starts it on pick-up - but you can also hand wind it as well. Setting it is a dream - nice and crisp, and it has a hacking seconds hand.

And the negatives? Well, it wouldn't suit a lumaholic, as it doesn't have any. And the lug to lug height of 54mm is quite big and only just sits OK on my admittedly weedy 7-inch wrist. The display back is a bit of a waste of time, as the movement's not particularly a looker and it's covered in text anyway. I think I'd have preferred a satin finish, not the highly-polished stainless steel.

To me, these slight negatives don't outweigh all the positives, so I'm very happy with it. I've seen these for Â£400-ish, but paid much less for mine - so it's worth hunting around, especially with German sellers. I think it's worth the money.

Specification:

Model no. A135.30345.11SBB

Automatic ETA 2878-2 movement

Case diameter 43mm (exc crown)

Lug to lug 54mm

Lug width 22mm

Domed Sapphire crystal AR coated

100m/10ATM water resistance

Display back

Here's some q&d pics taken in the garden this morning.

Des - any more questions, drop me a PM.

Thanks for reading this far!

Cheers


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

And a couple of obligatory wrist shots:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

what a star, and a nice watch too. thanks for the review!

with such a clean dial i think this is one of the few watches that can get away with a high polish finish.

and that red crown is a corker.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Very nice, cleaner than clean. Always been a fan, shame they decided to write an essay on the back...

Enjoy your new acquisition.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank-you for a great reviewÂ

Best regards Martin


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

its going to be either one of these or the pocket watch, sometime in the new year methinks.

which means i need to think about a watch chain too.


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

Really like the face of these watches, but not sure on the hi polish finnish, pics are great but i think further investigation in the flesh is required . But great mini review :thumbsup:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

A great, classic bit of design that and a lovely watch. The polished effect I like too. k:


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Nice review and a lovely looking watch - also like the curved end strap.

To expand on a couple of points already made:

1.No lume - what a pity (I haven't really thought through how they'd do it) that such a legible style becomes pointless at night, and,

2. The display back - I understand the idea, but it does look like one of those peel-off transparent 'features' panels that manufacturers put on to sell items at point of display. I upset others by leaving them on some gadgets, and sometimes annoy myself by inadequately removing them (like the one on my digital camera). It also baffles me why display backs aren't in sapphire glass - I have a very functional, almost military Seiko Kinetic - the flat sapphire crystal is unscratched but the display back looks like a pub window in Airdrie.

Dead envious, though









Best regards

Graham


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

I went to John Lewis in Bristol (Cribs Causeway) on Friday just to look at their Mondaine range, the only other place I've seen them is in St Ives (Cornwall). What a waste of a journey, they only had one in stock and surprisingly for John Lewis's the assistant was less than assistive, 'you can look at them on the internet.'

Very interested in a pocket watch as well as a wrist watch but need to see them in the flesh before making up my mind. The clean uncluttered lines just bowl me over. I will have one one day and thinking about it it will be the first time I have ever bought myself a new watch - the question is which one?

Can I ask where you got yours from Draygo?


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

lovely looking watch, I've long been tempted by Mondaine! :notworthy:


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

grey said:


> Nice review and a lovely looking watch - also like the curved end strap.
> 
> To expand on a couple of points already made:
> 
> ...


I know now - the Nightvision range - but they lack the sheer elegance of yours.


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

desmondus rotundus said:


> its going to be either one of these or the pocket watch, sometime in the new year methinks.
> 
> which means i need to think about a watch chain too.


Spooky, I've been looking at the Mondaine pocket watches today too. I though it was just me, I have an inexplicable urge to wear a pocket watch but am not totally sure how to carry it off.

Can you let me know how you get on?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Draygo said:


>


There is something stunning about the simplicity of that design :wub:

Thanks for the review & pics :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I really really like it  ... I would need to get it brushed though, not keen on the polished case..


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

stradacab said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > its going to be either one of these or the pocket watch, sometime in the new year methinks.
> ...


the 710 bless her is sometimes worth the effort i suppose. :notworthy:

should have the savonnette before xmas but will be in ireland for the actual holiday (no wasting good drinking time on the web when i'm back with the family) so i'll sort out a couple of pictures in time for the new year.

bit of a 2 birds thing - humming and hawing about pocket watches and mondaine - so when swmbo says "its yer pressie if yer wants it" you dont arue.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the review. I was looking, again, at Mondaines after someone posted a nice pic of one. I tried to get the gf interested in one, but she wanted a Danish Design instead. Even more minimalistic.

It's a fine watch, but I concur that exhibition backs where there's nothing to exhibit ("See, a rotor. Wow. Neat, huh?") are a little silly. Putting printing on it....  I don't see why Seiko does it either, but I presume it's so that buyers can easily spot bona fide items.

I thought I'd read somewhere of a watch with black Superluminova ... probably the Orix BC3 DLC (which, if you Google it, looks mighty mighty fine). So they COULD make this dial with something luminous on it..... :think:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Thanks for the review. I was looking, again, at Mondaines after someone posted a nice pic of one.


I know that Warby has one that we see from time to time. I know that you and he were in discussion

about watermarking photos so I guess it would be OK to show his photo here.



Warby said:


> I've been wearing this one this evening....
> 
> *Mondaine Swiss Railway Watch, 25 jewel ETA 2836-2 automatic movement*


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.

@JWL940 I'll PM you with info.

@jasonm I quite like the idea of getting the case brushed. I think I'll leave it for a while (as it's a fairly irreversible decision!) but it's a good option for the future.

Cheers


----------



## brokenbox (Sep 20, 2010)

Great review. Been considering one of these for a while, so it goes on the wishlist after a Sinn Instrument (which I suppose is quite similar in a way).


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I had a quartz one for a while. It arrived all steamed up inside the crystal, it didn't clear after a few days so took it apart and cleaned inside. There didn't appear to be any seal around the stem or crown. Cheap looking ronda quartz movement with plastic spacer inside. I liked the look of the watch but my experience rather put me off.


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

Great review Draygo.

My watch is the "Evo" version and is, to the best of my knowledge, the same in all respects except for the shape of the case and the ends of the strap.



desmondus rotundus said:


> its going to be either one of these or the pocket watch, sometime in the new year methinks.
> 
> which means i need to think about a watch chain too.


I recently saw a Mondaine pocket watch with an alarm and fold away stand, that doubled up as a travel alarm. Pocket watches don't really appeal to me a great deal, but I could see me using one that had an alternative use.



Drum2000 said:


> I know that Warby has one that we see from time to time. I know that you and he were in discussion
> 
> about watermarking photos so I guess it would be OK to show his photo here.


Absolutely no problem with using my image here.



Andy the Squirrel said:


> I had a quartz one for a while. It arrived all steamed up inside the crystal, it didn't clear after a few days so took it apart and cleaned inside. There didn't appear to be any seal around the stem or crown. Cheap looking ronda quartz movement with plastic spacer inside. I liked the look of the watch but my experience rather put me off.


Maybe this explains the large price differential between the Quartz models and the Automatic.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Warby.

Yep, I reckon your auto's the same, bar the case.

I also think Andy's right - you do see some that are frankly 'not very good'. 

Cheers


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

While browsing, I stumbled upon this excellent review of the Mondaine Retro Automatic. I was so enamored with this beautiful watch, that I soon ordered a very similar model; albeit a quartz counterpart. It's the Retro Gents Day Date - A667.30340.11SBB. I found it to be one of only a few quartz with the iconic dial that was also screw on and sapphire.

However, after a few weeks, I've encountered a rather major problem with my new watch.

Being a new member, I've searched for, but probably overlooked, a section where ignorant novices such as I can start basic informational threads. I debated whether to tag this on to this thread, but didn't want to cloud things up with a typical ignorant newbie question. So I'll continue on here with my question. Mods please move if deemed appropriate.

As a matter of expediency, I've pasted my letter to the factory authorized Mondaine U.S. warranty facility below.

Dear sir or madam,

Since new on January 19th, 2011, I have set this watch only once, and over the next 38 days it has run flawlessly; only losing less than one second compared to my atomic time source.

Totally incredible accuracy; approaching COSC standards for a mass produced watch!

On February 26th, I was forced to reset the watch due to a time zone change.

When trying to set the watch exactly, the minute hand almost always jumps backwards as the stem is pushed in. The minute hand then continues to gradually lose or drift backwards during a span of anywhere from a few minutes to as long as a half hour or more. It tends to vary. This additional loss of time or alignment is in addition to the initial first jump backwards. It is usually on the order of ten seconds or more. The timekeeping of the second hand is not affected, and continues to match the atomic time.

To set, I align the minute hand precisely, and set the second hand exactly at the 12 o'clock position, and push in the stem when the exact time is reached by my atomic time source.

I've tried advancing the minute hand past the desired marker and slowing rotating the hand backwards to the desired minute. I have also tried the opposite by moving the minute hand first backwards, then forward to the target minute mark and the minute hand still continues to gradually lose it's position.

Given it's previously phenomenal accuracy, I'm hoping this is a matter of adjustment so as to keep this otherwise perfectly regulated movement. However, I defer to your expertise regarding the need for merely an adjustment or swapping out the movement. In either event, I'd appreciate the second hand still being adjusted to coming as close as possible to accurately hitting the 12 O'clock marker. Thanks a million!

I have enclosed the pertinent warranty information and the original Mondaine leather strap as well as my preferred black expansion band.

Thank you so much for your valuable time and assistance...

*Bob*

I appreciate you're reading down this far, if you have. I will close with the hope that someone can provide some expert advice regarding the above issues. I.E. What are your feelings as to the possible cause of this malfunction, and the probabilities of a permanent correction of this watch's problem while still maintaining it's phenomenal accuracy. Yeah, I know, it's just a basic two dollar watch; but it means the entire world to me. I realize that the famous Mondaine dial and watch is truly a "love it, or hate it" proposition, but regardless, I've come here for some advice from you pro's. I've learned too many times in life that you can't beat a man at his own game.

My foreseeable options include hoping beyond hope that my watch will be returned in perfect condition, but also even purchasing an identical replacement. The obvious problem with that is that the identical problem will occur or the replacement won't hold any closer than the typical c. + - 10 to 15 per month. However, I feel at this point, given my newfound interest in watches, that I may well entertain purchasing the automatic mechanical above. Problem seems to me, that given my penchant for accuracy, I'll be re setting a hundred fold over the quartz and therefore, possibly merely compounding my dilemma of hand jumping.

Assuming I've properly set my preferences page, any posts, comments and email will be really, really appreciated. *Thanks a million!!!*


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I'm really loath to reply I don't want to put you off your new watch. So let me start by telling you about my watch. Its a Mondaine, like yours, its a quartz, like yours, it has a Ronda (Swiss?) movement, like yours.

The bad news is that the Ronda movement is not really of the highest quality, not even by quartz standards, the good news is that they are so cheap to buy, if your watch breaks out of warranty you could treat yourself to half a dozen and put the best one in. I've just had a look on a UK site and the Ronda 517 (the movement used in your watch) currently is selling for Â£5.85 + taxes.

I had to put a new movement in mine, and mine wasn't much dearer Â£6.35 (GMT movement). Good job the cases and dials are so pretty.


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

feenix said:


> I'm really loath to reply I don't want to put you off your new watch. So let me start by telling you about my watch. Its a Mondaine, like yours, its a quartz, like yours, it has a Ronda (Swiss?) movement, like yours.
> 
> The bad news is that the Ronda movement is not really of the highest quality, not even by quartz standards, the good news is that they are so cheap to buy, if your watch breaks out of warranty you could treat yourself to half a dozen and put the best one in. I've just had a look on a UK site and the Ronda 517 (the movement used in your watch) currently is selling for Â£5.85 + taxes.
> 
> I had to put a new movement in mine, and mine wasn't much dearer Â£6.35 (GMT movement). Good job the cases and dials are so pretty.


So I'm getting the sense that the loose hands are a function of a faulty movement, and not to be resolved merely by adjusting or tightening the hands? Well, there goes my less than a second per month accuracy right down the drain!


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Feenix,

Assuming I have to replace my movement, and while it's still at the watchmaker's facility, what's the best HEQ movement that you can recommend?

Why did you swap out your Mondaine's movement?

Have you experienced any problems with the minute hand jumping upon setting the watch?

What sort of timekeeping tolerances are you getting from your new movement, and what sort of tolerances were you getting with the factory 517?

*Thanks a million!!!*

*
*

*BOB*


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> @JWL940 I'll PM you with info.
> 
> ...


I think the polished case sets very very nicely with the white dial and red highlights. If you brushed this down i think you will lose the effects of that red.

Beautiful watch and thanks for review.

Mark


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

rgp said:


> Hi Feenix,
> 
> Assuming I have to replace my movement, and while it's still at the watchmaker's facility, what's the best HEQ movement that you can recommend?
> 
> ...


I bought mine at a good price 'second user' only to find that the movement was completely dead. I was going to return it to the seller for a refund, but found it was so cheap/easy to change the movement I approached the seller for a discount and carried out the work myself. It's really very simply to change the movement over, even the movement is a simply 'push-on' fit to the brass dial.

I don't time my watches to the second, ever, life is simply to short to care enough imho.

In reflection of the above comment, I'd not suggest changing the movement type at all. I'd simply have a new Ronda replace the defective one.

John


----------



## Cameron (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks very clean on the wrist. The red accents really set it off between the black and white styling.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mmm have decided not to open mine until the battery croaks.

doing well at a gain of just over a second a week and no wobbly hands.

getting used about 4 days a week to work since january with no issues as yet.

my only comment would be the finish - the pocket watch is an every day wear not really a quality collectors piece.

cant fault it for the price though - lets face it it's the dial and hand design that is really being paid for.

:thumbsup:


----------



## med (Feb 14, 2011)

useful review - thanks. This is on my list now


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Draygo,

Apparently I can't PM yet. So what's your take on your beautiful watch after having had it for some time now? Any second thoughts, suggestions, yada yada? Still holding c. ten seconds per day? I simply can't decide between the Retro auto or the EVO auto. Any thoughts here?

Thanks,

*Bob*


----------



## alg59 (Mar 4, 2011)

looks a nice watch but i think i would have liked a satin finish also. for me the shiny look is to in your face. i prefer a more subtle approach.

still a lovely watch though!!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

rgp said:


> Hi Draygo,
> 
> Apparently I can't PM yet. So what's your take on your beautiful watch after having had it for some time now? Any second thoughts, suggestions, yada yada? Still holding c. ten seconds per day? I simply can't decide between the Retro auto or the EVO auto. Any thoughts here?
> 
> ...


Bob

I'm still very happy with it. It wears well - although the lug to lug is quite long so it's not for the very thin-wristed (just about ok on my 7.25"). It's beautiful, simple, classic design with some impact. Build quality and finish = as good as any I have. So I stand by my positive review. I only wear it on an ad hoc rotation, so I can't vouch for timing over a period, but I'll happily run some tests in the next week or so for you. My verdict: you won't be disappointed. Go for it.

D


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

Sounds great, D. Thank you!


----------

